# Unable to Login to Skills Select



## saurabhag18 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi,

I am getting error while login to Skills Select portal.

Are you also facing the same problem?

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes I am also facing the same error :
auth.dis.gov.au 




An error occurred 

An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information. 

Error details•Activity ID: 1f955752-c9b7-4d2e-c1bd-0080030000e9
•Error time: Mon, 14 May 2018 13:48:23 GMT
•Cookie: enabled
•User agent string: Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/7.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E)


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Yes I am also facing the same error :
> auth.dis.gov.au
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think their is an issue going on with the site.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think their is an issue going on with the site.
> 
> ...


Are you also getting the same error. I checked an hour back and it was working fine. I thought that might be I didn't logout properly but if you are getting the same error then yes this might be website issue.

Regards


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Are you also getting the same error. I checked an hour back and it was working fine. I thought that might be I didn't logout properly but if you are getting the same error then yes this might be website issue.
> 
> Regards


Hi Pulkit,

Yes i am getting the same error
Regards,
Vinay


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

vinayge said:


> Hi Pulkit,
> 
> Yes i am getting the same error
> Regards,
> Vinay


Any idea who can help in this issue?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Did any one received an email indicating there is a new message in their skill select account and then this problem occurred.


----------



## minaedward (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi
I am having the same issue after creating a new eoi, when I log in to it I get the same error.
I believe that the site is down, hoping for the best.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

This is not part of scheduled maintenance, appears to be some sort of an outage. Should be fixed soon.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Outage Fixed*

*Confirmed from DHA's official FB page and website that they were experiencing an outage. Looks like they have fixed it and all systems seems to be back online including immiaccount and skillselect*


----------



## sanjanaj94 (1 mo ago)

Hi Fellas, 

I am trying to login to my immi account to update my EOIs. Unfortunately, I am not able to login and there is an error that comes up - 

auth.dis.gov.au
An error occurred
An error occurred. Contact your administrator for more information.

I see most of you have come across this issue. Can I please get some help here?

Thank You.


----------

